
Ask HN: How do you do off-site backups? - jkamdjou
What services or tools do you use for automating and securely backing up your personal and work systems?
======
benologist
I use Synology Drive, a program like Dropbox, all my work is in that and it
backs up to my NAS and that backs up to Dropbox.

~~~
mister_hn
+1 me too

